# TKD Military Training



## ellies (Feb 9, 2008)

I have had the fortune of having an uncle who wife's brother; my uncle was a Republic of Korea Marine!  Now that may seem like nothing to many of you, but it is very important to me.  He trained me in Tae-Kwon-Do during my high school years, which means I'd never achieved ranking.  Fine with me though, I had the best thing going, a soldier teaching me an effective fighting system.  Yes I know that Tae-Kwon-Do is considered an Olympic sport, blah, blah, blah, so on and so forth, but the Korean military doesn't mess around.  I joined the US Marine Corps some years later as an infantryman, and I'd meet my fair share of martial artists, it was quite cool to know that even when the Marines taught me the L.I.N.E., I was still able to implement Tae-Kwon-Do in there, and even change a lot of things for my squad.  Still that meant nothing to the mass, because I had no "Formal Training" according to them.  Over the years I would find a couple of schools willing to train and test me for proper certification and then I was able to put my message out there.  I know this is going on, but I need to say something on behalf of every TKDist out there, so bear with me!!  I would receive skeptiscism from my own kind, fellow TKDist, "That aint TKD!"  and I would show them better than I could tell them.  Just because someone was able to get TKD into the Olympic like Judo, Wrestling, and one my favorites, Boxing, does not make it ineffective.  We need to stand up more for TKD and show the world that.  The Korean Military can't be wrong, and I am now a soldier serving in the US Army as a Combat Medic.  I have trained with Korean soldiers, and some of them can't believe the bad talk TKD gets in America.  We are better than that and I would like to see TKD get a better shake than what it has been.


----------



## exile (Feb 9, 2008)

ellies said:


> I have had the fortune of having an uncle who wife's brother; my uncle was a Republic of Korea Marine!  Now that may seem like nothing to many of you, but it is very important to me.  He trained me in Tae-Kwon-Do during my high school years, which means I'd never achieved ranking.  Fine with me though, I had the best thing going, a soldier teaching me an effective fighting system.  Yes I know that Tae-Kwon-Do is considered an Olympic sport, blah, blah, blah, so on and so forth, but the Korean military doesn't mess around.  I joined the US Marine Corps some years later as an infantryman, and I'd meet my fair share of martial artists, it was quite cool to know that even when the Marines taught me the L.I.N.E., I was still able to implement Tae-Kwon-Do in there, and even change a lot of things for my squad.  Still that meant nothing to the mass, because I had no "Formal Training" according to them.  Over the years I would find a couple of schools willing to train and test me for proper certification and then I was able to put my message out there.  I know this is going on, but I need to say something on behalf of every TKDist out there, so bear with me!!  I would receive skeptiscism from my own kind, fellow TKDist, "That aint TKD!"  and I would show them better than I could tell them.  Just because someone was able to get TKD into the Olympic like Judo, Wrestling, and one my favorites, Boxing, does not make it ineffective.  We need to stand up more for TKD and show the world that.  The Korean Military can't be wrong, and I am now a soldier serving in the US Army as a Combat Medic.  I have trained with Korean soldiers, and some of them can't believe the bad talk TKD gets in America.  We are better than that and I would like to see TKD get a better shake than what it has been.



You won't get any argument from me on that point, ellies. TKD has a glorious, one-of-a-kind military history. See my post here for details and documentation.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 9, 2008)

The ROK are very tough and demanding and have a proven record in hand to hand conflict.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 9, 2008)

No augrument here either me and exile see thing pretty much the same.


----------



## igillman (Feb 9, 2008)

Your uncle may have been taught by the guy that runs our do-jang. His name is Tae Eun Ha and he was in the Korean Military from 1988 to 1999. The later part of his military career was spent teaching the Korean military how to use Tae Kwon Do for self defence.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 9, 2008)

I am happy that some one is posting about the training of the ROK.  haveing seen some of them many years ago I was impressed with what they could do. The training they recieve never looked like what i learned when i was in TKD but I felt I got the short end of the training.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 9, 2008)

ellies said:


> I have had the fortune of having an uncle who wife's brother; my uncle was a Republic of Korea Marine!  Now that may seem like nothing to many of you, but it is very important to me.  He trained me in Tae-Kwon-Do during my high school years, which means I'd never achieved ranking.  Fine with me though, I had the best thing going, a soldier teaching me an effective fighting system.  Yes I know that Tae-Kwon-Do is considered an Olympic sport, blah, blah, blah, so on and so forth, but the Korean military doesn't mess around.  I joined the US Marine Corps some years later as an infantryman, and I'd meet my fair share of martial artists, it was quite cool to know that even when the Marines taught me the L.I.N.E., I was still able to implement Tae-Kwon-Do in there, and even change a lot of things for my squad.  Still that meant nothing to the mass, because I had no "Formal Training" according to them.  Over the years I would find a couple of schools willing to train and test me for proper certification and then I was able to put my message out there.  I know this is going on, but I need to say something on behalf of every TKDist out there, so bear with me!!  I would receive skeptiscism from my own kind, fellow TKDist, "That aint TKD!"  and I would show them better than I could tell them.  Just because someone was able to get TKD into the Olympic like Judo, Wrestling, and one my favorites, Boxing, does not make it ineffective.  We need to stand up more for TKD and show the world that.  The Korean Military can't be wrong, and I am now a soldier serving in the US Army as a Combat Medic.  I have trained with Korean soldiers, and some of them can't believe the bad talk TKD gets in America.  We are better than that and I would like to see TKD get a better shake than what it has been.



Having scrapped with ROK Marines, I'd have to agree with you. Pretty effective.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Feb 10, 2008)

Well if everything works out and my instructor and the TKD instructor here lets me, I'm gonna get to spar the 38th ROK and other Koreans, along with other Americans in a TKD tournament here in Korea on my base. Keep in my that I study Tang Soo Do, so we'll see. My instructor and the TKD instructor are really close. I'll keep you guys posted as the date of the tourny is 7 March!!

Chris


----------



## ellies (Feb 10, 2008)

igillman said:


> Your uncle may have been taught by the guy that runs our do-jang. His name is Tae Eun Ha and he was in the Korean Military from 1988 to 1999. The later part of his military career was spent teaching the Korean military how to use Tae Kwon Do for self defence.



That's cool and you know the training regiment, but my uncle was a ROK Marine in the mid-70s and began teaching me in the early 80s.  Man thosr were the days.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 10, 2008)

agemechanic03 said:


> Well if everything works out and my instructor and the TKD instructor here lets me, I'm gonna get to spar the 38th ROK and other Koreans, along with other Americans in a TKD tournament here in Korea on my base. Keep in my that I study Tang Soo Do, so we'll see. My instructor and the TKD instructor are really close. I'll keep you guys posted as the date of the tourny is 7 March!!
> 
> Chris


 
Cool, keep us updated!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2008)

agemechanic03 said:


> Well if everything works out and my instructor and the TKD instructor here lets me, I'm gonna get to spar the 38th ROK and other Koreans, along with other Americans in a TKD tournament here in Korea on my base. Keep in my that I study Tang Soo Do, so we'll see. My instructor and the TKD instructor are really close. I'll keep you guys posted as the date of the tourny is 7 March!!
> 
> Chris


 

Chris pics and or video Please it will be great to see some of the action


----------



## kittybreed (Feb 10, 2008)

I trained in Korea with former military people and they are good. Although I practiced in America with a Korean who was also former military, the training there was different. We did a million drills and I loved it. The experience was invaluable. What we were not doing was Olympic Style sparring. We were preparing for hand to hand combat as well as kicking. Many older men thanked me for the sacrifice my father made for their country. (He lost most of this left hand in the Korean Conflict.) The Korean people were kind and warm. Martial arts practice never was the same for me when I came back. I married a black belt and I'm drifting back toward the martial arts again. If you can practice with the real old Korean masters, count yourself to be among the chosen.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll let ya know as soon as I get to make it back to class this week. I've got a video camera and a camera, so all should be good. I'll let you know, I'm actually working on my own web page so I can put ALL of my pictures on there. Family, travel, Korea, and all my MA pics too. Videos will be on there too. Part of my BB test is on video and on youtube and myspace. 


Chris


----------



## igillman (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is his military record from his website...


Experience           * Military Experience*
    ______________________________________________________           *Education Training Officer : Korea Armed Forces Athletic Corps (1996-1997) * 
*Soldiers that compete in world championships, the olympics, or CIDSM(Conseil International Du Sport Militaire)game. Tae Eun Ha specially made program for these soldiers to follow during the inside or outside front line combat training. He was in charge of making and reporting the plan. 
*Assistant Kumdo Professor : Korea Military Academy(1997) *
*Full-time Taekwondo Professor : Korea Third Military Academy(1997-1999)
* *Tae Eun Ha taught the Korean Third Military soldiers, Taekwondo and taught the soldiers the Taekwondo technique they would have to incorporate in a real life fight against a enemy. 
 *I received a report card from the academy for my teaching from January 1,1997-December 31, 1998 showing following abilities and specialty: 
         Report Card of Professor (January 1, 1997-December 31, 1998): 
           1)Education teaching level=A. level, 182 points, 25 out of 61 rank 
           2)Research=A. level, 81 points, 11 out of 61 rank 
           3)Volunteer=A. level, 44.5 points, 18 out of 61 rank 
           Graded from The Korea Third Military Academy. 
*Korea Military Taekwondo Referee
**Korea Military Taekwondo Association(1997-1999)
   -In this events Tae Eun Ha traveled to different Korean military Taekwondo tournament,guiding and judge the military Taekwondo black belt testings


----------



## K31 (Feb 12, 2008)

A friend of mine who did 3 tours of duty in Vietnam used to tell me that he loved it when the ROK was around. He said that the enemy never messed with them.


----------



## granfire (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, the Army trains in the truest sense of Martial Art - the last man standing (and breathing) wins. In a sport application (and we kid ourselves if we say we don't, unless we are police officers etc) we just can't afford to do that.

And once we get into the special rules of competition...'Hey Mr Attacker, you can't do that it's an illegal move' just won't work...but it's a strike in the tournament or a reprement in class.


And then of course there are the jerks who have to poo-poo everything they don't do or others do better...


----------



## agemechanic03 (Feb 13, 2008)

Terry and Brian, I talked to the TKD instructor tonight and found out that he is the one sponsoring the tourney in March AND he said that I may compete in the emulation (sparring) portion. I didn't ask him about the forms as b/c you know I study TSD and we have different forms. But I will start training with the TKD class some after my class is over on Monday to start preparing for the tourney in like 3 weeks. I will keep you all updated.


Chris


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris you will do fine please keep us updated and try tp het some pics.


----------



## Balrog (Mar 4, 2008)

In 1991, ATA took a group of trainee instructors to Korea for a certification camp.  I was fortunate enough to go.

After the camp was over, we went up and spent some time with the ROK Tiger Division.  They did a TKD demo for us that was awesome.  The first half was traditional: doboks, forms, sparring, etc.  The second half was practical applications: sneak in, kill the guards, blow up the storage dump, sneak back out again.  Way cool.

I happened to notice that they dragged a couple of their guys off the field.  Turns out the demo got a little vimmy and they got some broken bones and concussions during it.  Needless to say, it was very impressive.


----------



## ellies (Mar 16, 2008)

No that is the coolest.  When ever I got the chance to visit my buddies in Korea, the always let me train at their Dojang and man is it cool.



Balrog said:


> In 1991, ATA took a group of trainee instructors to Korea for a certification camp.  I was fortunate enough to go.
> 
> After the camp was over, we went up and spent some time with the ROK Tiger Division.  They did a TKD demo for us that was awesome.  The first half was traditional: doboks, forms, sparring, etc.  The second half was practical applications: sneak in, kill the guards, blow up the storage dump, sneak back out again.  Way cool.
> 
> I happened to notice that they dragged a couple of their guys off the field.  Turns out the demo got a little vimmy and they got some broken bones and concussions during it.  Needless to say, it was very impressive.


----------



## cy1982 (Mar 18, 2008)

My uncle was in the Korean special force division many many years ago (blackberet, white tiger emblem, if your family member was there, they might have a special photo album representing this). My aunt said what he learned was not training but torture(example, he did splits beyond splits. more of a V shape). 
All in all, people dont realise, there is a sport use, and a practical use of twd(which will essentially have a lot more things covered that you will never see at your dojo), its just that the Sport aspect gained popularity. 

also a note if your drafted into the Korean military, and you have a black belt, you get it a lot easier... True story from many many friends who had to do "time" in the military.


----------

